# HEY GUYS LITTLE VID



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=the-love-of-emily_0001

i hope every one likes it and i hope ive done it right..
i said i would get vid so here you go

plz comment


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats a cool video kinda risky







also what kind of piranha is that Gold diamond?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

badass, just be careful man. Its not worth losing a chunk of flesh for a video posted here.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Looks great! Watch your fingers


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

thats cool!!!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that so rocks.







screw your fingers. you have ten for christ's sake!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Sweet vid and even sweeter looking serra!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid man


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice, vid. I started doing that with my caribe!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Awesome video man.









Just watch out...because even I could barely tell the difference between that meat you were dangilin' and your fingers.


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

Verry cool. But you take a risk.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

nice vid but watch those digits


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice quality vid... And very nice spilo too


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

thanks for all the great comments i love this fish so much golds spilos r amazing

anyone ealse do this or have footage of it or is it rare to see 
?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

nice fish man..


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

excellent vid dude! what were you feeding?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks great buddy..............


----------

